# Any Business Owners / Managers Hiring ?



## CajunCat (Apr 19, 2011)

*Stacey L Martin*


607 Lownde Ave


Pensacola, Fl. 32507


[email protected]​


Objective​
Offering experience in fast and friendly customer service, maintaining a clean and safe environment for customers and co-workers. 
I thrive on multi-tasking.

Proven problem-solving and creative thinking skills in a complex environment.
Excellent interpersonal skills and oral and written communication skills.
Ability to function in a medium-sized company environment with a do-whatever-it-takes attitude.
Strong technical acumen and capability to manage multiple projects simultaneously.
Willingness to LEARN more.


Qualifications

9/2009 – Current *Circle K Pensacola, Florida *
*Assistant Manager*
*Operate register*
*Check cashing*
*Order store supplies*
*Order Florida Lottery scratch off tickets*
*Check in vendors*
*Enter invoices *
*Fuel Survey*
*End of Day paperwork*
*Daily deposits*


4/2006 – 9/2009 *Staceys Lawn & Garden Maintenance* Houma and New Orleans, La
*Owner / Operator*
*Mow lawns, edge, weedeat, clean up*
*Trim hedges, install new flower beds, re-work new beds,*
*Install simple sprinkler systems, Rain gutter clearing*
*Pressure washing, basic exterior / interior painting*



1/27/09 – 2/13/09 *H & R Block* Terrytown, La
*Street Crew*
Door to door hanging promotional flyers in designated areas



11/1991 - 4/2006 *EDO Specialty Plastics, Inc* Baton Rouge, La
*Field Supervisor*
Supervised field crew of up to 21 men in the installation of fiberglass piping systems
On new construction offshore oil platforms
Participated in safety issues
Time keeper
Reading of isometric drawings
Pipe fitting


----------

